
Google to own the App infrastructure behind Bing Travel? - aj
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/07/01/google-ita
======
alec
The linked article makes a very fundamental mistake. While ITA Software is the
search engine "for many major airlines around the world, as well as travel
sites such as Kayak, Orbitz, Hotwire and many others", it is not the
"reservation systems" for those same companies. It's the difference between
being able to search Hacker News and maintaining the database of users,
comments, and stories. In fact, "sites such as Kayak, Orbitz, Hotwire and many
others" do not have reservation systems of their own.

